# [SOLVED] Wake-on-LAN from soft off (S5) state



## johanlow

Hi

I use remote desktop a lot with my HTPC and I am appreciate the wake-on-LAN technology to save power and wake up my PC from anywhere. However, I do not manage to use WOL when I have turned off the computer. From sleep mode it works perfectly fine.

To enable the computer to wake from S5 I have enabled the power option to wake from S5 in the BIOS and I have updated the network card driver to the latest version and enabled to be woken up from shutdown there too. To be sure, I also unchecked the opportunity to shut down the network card if the cable is unplugged. I have searched the internet for a long time, but I have not found anyone who has had the same problem.

Does anyone have any idea what else I can do to make this work without buying a new motherboard with a new networkcard or update the BIOS (which can be a bit risky).

My specs are:
- OS: Windows 7 64-bit service pack 1
- Motherboard: INTEL „ICEDALE“ MATX LGA775 G45 BOX
- Network card: INTEL 82567LF-2


----------



## johanlow

*Re: Wake-on-LAN from soft off (S5) state*

And finally I found a solution to my problem!

The option "Wake from S5 state" in the BIOS was by default set to "Enabled", but somehow it did not work that way so I guessed it was actually disabled. First I disabled the option hoping that it would "switch" the actual setting. This did not work, but when I set the option back to "Enabled" and saved it, it all works


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Wake-on-LAN from soft off (S5) state*

Thank you for providing the resolution.


----------



## bodosko

*Wake-on-LAN from soft off (S5) state*

Same problem. WoL works when PC is sleeping/hibernating, but not when its on S5 state (off).

I have an ASUS P5N73-AM with onboard LAN which supports WoL on S1,S3 and S5.
This is how my BIOS is configurated:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
And when my PC is fully off, the NIC led stay on. I think this means BIOS config is right.

I tried your solution and didnt work too.
I tried using dferent WoL tools like depicus.com and dslreports.com. But it only works when sleeping/hibernating.

I need a little help here.


----------



## bodosko

Well, got it working.
Just installed lastest NVIDIA nForce drivers after doing all other kind of painful stuff :/
But now its working  Wake from S2 S3 and S5 !!!


----------



## 2xg

Thanks for letting us know, glad to hear that you were able to resolved the issue.


bodosko said:


> Well, got it working.
> Just installed lastest NVIDIA nForce drivers after doing all other kind of painful stuff :/
> But now its working  Wake from S2 S3 and S5 !!!


----------

